# Myspace Background Size?



## massahwahl

Offhand does anyone know the dimensions to make a background for myspace full page? I want to photoshop something but didnt know what the correct size was to make it encompass the whole page.


----------



## Geoff

It varies greatly based on what your resolution is set to.  For some people a picture with a resolution of 1024x768 may take up the whole page, however if you view that on a widescreen monitor then there will be either black bars or the background will display it self multiple times.


----------



## massahwahl

what would widescreen resolution be since thats what I use on my native monitor?


----------



## Geoff

ukulele_ninja said:


> what would widescreen resolution be since thats what I use on my native monitor?


Depends on the size, but the most common resolution for a 19-20.1" LCD is 1440x900, and a 22" is usually 1680x1050.


----------

